# Liverpool: The Pool Of Life



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is my new thread, as promised. It will combine what I consider to be the best photographs from the last six years of posting, plus ongoing new images. 

Thank you for your interest everyone. I hope you like.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a great beginning, Jane! kay:

The picture with the mirrored ship makes me feel like I could every moment
hear a wonderful music, an enchanting melody. Can't explain why...
I love this picture!

Cute little breakdancer...
And LIVERPOOL ONE in pink makes me smile...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

You're such a tease/ looking forward to it!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

... And the beautiful photos continue.
I am sure that this new thread will also be a delight for all of us.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pic 2 is a masterpiece, Jane! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks *everyone! *_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

wonderful pictures, Jane. It's real pleasure to visit your threads!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread of Liverpool, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice pictures as usual, and good you started a new thread because I think I missed a lot


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nearly every pic a favourite, Jane! 
The happy face of the little boy in the fountain... 
Red hair and green eyes (the woman portrait) are a wonderful combination! 

And I love this extraordinary interesting reflection! kay:



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

:applause: WoW! So many superb pictures on this page! Thanks Jane! :cheers1:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

collectible photos, indeed.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks* everyone!* Hopefully I’ll be able to maintain the discipline....._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet memories for some, new eyes for others, and (re)discovery for the rest: your new thread is pure delight! Thanks a lot Jane!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Every one is a work of art, Jane! Love those delicate touches of colour in your #23.1.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Christi69 said:


> Sweet memories for some, new eyes for others, and (re)discovery for the rest: your new thread is pure delight! Thanks a lot Jane!


_I feel quite chastened *Christi *and* Why Why *by your comments. _


.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

Stunning, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> Stunning, Jane. :cheers:


Thanks, Tom!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Love it: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/Liverpool/P1520446_zpsprwpvcd0.jpg

among many others...


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Jane!
I could recognize some photos that I loved when I first saw them and I still think they are beautiful.
The new photos are also fantastic and they have your unmistakable touch.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Just great! There is so much emotion in your photography, Jane! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets, Jane!
> I could recognize some photos that I loved when I first saw them and I still think they are beautiful.
> The new photos are also fantastic and they have your unmistakable touch.


Thanks Gratteciel.  I’m trying to create a sort of magazine - comprised of what I think are my strongest and best images. Thank you for continuing to look in.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

This last set ... simply awesome, Jane!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I remember, I remember...
So strong - once seen, never forgotten! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Jane; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The kitchen scene!
The little stonehenge in the sand! kay: :banana:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the feedback* everyone.* You are all very kind with your comments and generous with your time. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The first pic made me smile now. 
Great set again! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This is going to be a perfect thread. kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

47.1 & 47.6! Excellent!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fantastic! Love that cloudscape at #47.5.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The pieta... kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Jane!
The beautiful beach with the sky full of clouds and the blue door are some of my favourites.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks* everyone!*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Hihi, now I quick scrolled back again, because at the first view I had the
impression that the little boy levitates in his chair! :lol:

Great pics! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Hihi, now I quick scrolled back again, because at the first view I had the
> impression that the little boy levitates in his chair! :lol:
> 
> Great pics! :applause:


Yes, he’s an Indian fakir......:lol: There are many in Liverpool.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great contrasts: the keep-out fence and the leafless b & w trees.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

A book, please!  Great stuff, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly love your set #121, Jane! 
When I look at the last photo of it, I think this must have taken someone
who has studied art photography.
It's simply perfect. Breathtaking! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful new sets, Jane!
You can really turn an everyday scene into a beautiful picture full of art.
The woman with purple hair and the man with glasses and a big smile are two of my favorite photos.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the very generous comments, *Tom, Silvia *and* Gratteciel*  And thanks for the views and ‘likes' everyone. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

#128: These all could be scenes from high quality films...


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I just adore set #123. Every picture. 
Sets #128 & #129 are lovely too...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks to* Silvia* and to* Shik,* once more _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Too many favorites! :applause:

This reminds me of Wadi Rum at Jordan:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ It reminds me of Arizona, even though I’ve never been. It is actually situated on the Wirral peninsula on Hibre Island at West Kirby; a favourite weekend & summer destination from Liverpool. As you can see, there are fabulous sandstone rock formations and caves, and a seal colony too. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful images, Jane! The one above reminds me very strongly of spectacular sandstone formations in Arches National Park in Utah. Amazing to think it's on the Wirral.

I've done my best to answer your Photobucket question--check out my thread.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely mix of the new & well-known pictures, as if visiting familiar places after short absence


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

shik2005 said:


> Lovely mix of the new & well-known pictures, as if visiting familiar places after short absence


_Thanks* Shik!* You’re very kind. 

As I say, I understand if people don’t wish to view or to comment - as many will have seen most of these images before. It something I have to do though. These periodic clean-outs are a good way to assess the current stage, and then to move forward. _


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks* Shik!* You’re very kind.
> 
> As I say, I understand if people don’t wish to view or to comment - as many will have seen most of these images before. It something I have to do though. These periodic clean-outs are a good way to assess the current stage, and then to move forward. _


Well, speaking about me, it is not kindness. I like to look at your pictures and I like the way you present your works, that's all


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

That first pic of #146 is just brilliant!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Why-Why said:


> That first pic of #146 is just brilliant!


Just wanted to write the same. 

*@Jane: *I've scrolled to that phantastic pic today at least ten times. 
It's balm for the eyes and the soul. That colours, patterns, and composition...
And I want that chair.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Just wanted to write the same.
> 
> *@Jane: *I've scrolled to that phantastic pic today at least ten times.
> It's balm for the eyes and the soul. That colours, patterns, and composition...
> And I want that chair.


Ha! Yes, wonderful piece - but just for seating unwelcome ‘guests’. :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow post 146 is a real gem, Jane! Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the continued support and appreciation,* Silvia, Igor, Why Why* and *gratteciel*, and to everyone for continuing to look and ‘like'_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful, Jane! Like them all, but #153.5 (the coloured shadow) is my favourite.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ Nick, we have a very similar taste in photography! 

Also love the misty forest, the seagull makes yoga , awesome light in #154/6,
and a very beautiful woman and great portrait in #156/6! :applause:


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear Jane, I know we do not have to comment, but it's a way to share our feelings with you, and to express what we think is common ground with you, even though we do not know you in the flesh (but your pictures are exposing your mind and spirit in a way). 
Your pictures have that rare quality to transform everyday life in works of art, be it buildings, landscapes or even people. So, many many thanks for the visual poetry you bring in our lives.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Christi69 said:


> Dear Jane, I know we do not have to comment, but it's a way to share our feelings with you, and to express what we think is common ground with you, even though we do not know you in the flesh (but your pictures are exposing your mind and spirit in a way).
> Your pictures have that rare quality to transform everyday life in works of art, be it buildings, landscapes or even people. So, many many thanks for the visual poetry you bring in our lives.


_Thank you* Christi *- your words really are appreciated; and I’m pleased that what I have created has such a positive impact. It is true that I like to live and to experience life with intensity - to fully absorb and reflect upon that which is looked upon. That is probably why the images have such a dramatic quality.  _

_Thanks once more to* Why Why* and *Silvia*_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I was going to say "WOW!" about the first picture in the set number 161, but scrolled down ... well, "WOW!" is about this set as a whole


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

You set the bar, Jane. Nuff said.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Three more favourites, Jane: Water reflection, the dog and the ship with anchor! kay:

What came into my mind as I saw the ship picture: You have a great talent
to bring out the character of the elements: Fire, water, earth and air,
also wood and metal from the Chinese 5-elements-system...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great collections! kay:

#170/7: It's a pity that we can't hear her voice!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> Great collections! kay:
> 
> #170/7: It's a pity that we can't hear her voice!


Thanks, Silvia.....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

The statue of Guanyin ( 175/4) from Lady Lever Art Gallery for me, Jane. Few if any, more beautiful concepts have emanated from the human imagination than the creation of Guanyin, the Buddhist embodiment of compassion. 

Really enjoying this new thread, what a fantastic body of work! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

the golden vision said:


> The statue of Guanyin ( 175/4) from Lady Lever Art Gallery for me, Jane. Few if any, more beautiful concepts have emanated from the human imagination than the creation of Guanyin, the Buddhist embodiment of compassion.
> 
> Really enjoying this new thread, what a fantastic body of work! :cheers:


_Thanks* Tom * I’m trying my best to stay disciplined......

The Lady Lever and its Chinese collection is first class, even if relatively small._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


>


love the composition here, the sculpture in the background looks almost like a crazy sort of fascinator on the women

the placement of each of the people in their respective scene of every photo in #224 is amazing as well. do you rattle a load of shots off and pick the ones where everything is harmonious and rewarding and witty, or do you just have a supernatural eye and reaction times? :lol:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It was a great joy for me to scroll down here, Jane...
#224 and # 227 have a special attraction on me! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

stevekeiretsu said:


> love the composition here, the sculpture in the background looks almost like a crazy sort of fascinator on the women
> 
> the placement of each of the people in their respective scene of every photo in #224 is amazing as well. do you rattle a load of shots off and pick the ones where everything is harmonious and rewarding and witty, or do you just have a supernatural eye and reaction times? :lol:


..... a bit of both 

Seriously though....I do take a lot photos, but always have a camera, literally, in my hand. If I spot something I try to take as many as possible, and then select the best one. But sometimes you do have more time to compose the photos, exactly as you want them. With people and incidents though - that is often very difficult to achieve, but you can get lucky. 

I find events are often the best opportunities for people photography. Whenever people dress up for an event they are usually amenable to photographs. I tend not to like photos where people are obviously posing, though - but the one above was taken on Ladies’s day ( The Grand National) - and the women automatically got into posing position, and I think it turned out well, and they look very natural. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

yansa said:


> It was a great joy for me to scroll down here, Jane...
> #224 and # 227 have a special attraction on me! kay:


Thanks Silvia  

This thread will be drawing to close later this week. I’m coming towards the end of my ‘best of’ collection.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks Silvia
> 
> This thread will be drawing to close later this week. I’m coming towards the end of my ‘best of’ collection.


You have done a really good work, Jane, kay:, and I'm looking forward 
to your next project!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting collection of faces of varied races and cultures.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

yansa said:


> You have done a really good work, Jane, kay:, and I'm looking forward
> to your next project!


 me too

thanks Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The Chinese bride - a film scene...
What a great photography! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What an impressive collection of wonderful photos, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_This is the last set of photographs. I think this final thread represents the city well, and is the result of six years of dedicated Liverpool photography. I don’t think I could have done any more, and I don’t think I could do any better. I’ve very much appreciated all of the views, likes and incredibly positive, supportive comments from everyone; and I’m really pleased & happy to have shown off my city to you all. Thank you!   _


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for your effort and fine work Jane. It has been thoroughly enjoyable and at times very evocative. Well done and hope to see more pictures of whatever other places you choose. Your images are of a high standard and much appreciated by more than just me, I'm sure. :cheers: :hug:

PS: You've really made me want to visit Liverpool.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

This is a magnificent set of images, Jane. I do hope you'll find some way of preserving them for posterity.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It was every time a great joy to visit your thread, Jane, surprising, refreshing,
inspiring. You really found your own style, and it was great to see Liverpool
through your eyes. Thank you so much!  :hug:


----------



## the golden vision (Feb 26, 2005)

A truly great portrait of Liverpool. Thanks, Jane.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Thanks for the nice comments and feedback, everyone. It’s been a great pleasure!
_
:cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I've experienced great pleasure from viewing your photos of Liverpool. I like how you present your impressions & I like your style, Jane!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

One of the most creative threads I've seen on SSC!

Fantastic job! :applause: thanks a lot,dear Jane!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for all this wonderful time that you gave us with your beautiful thread, dear Jane.
Thanks also for your creativity and your willingness.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks for sharing with us your city and your work, dear friend, and I hope to see your next projects


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks for the nice comments and feedback, everyone. It’s been a great pleasure!
> _


We hope you'll return with new sets of your artistic pictures? It was always a real pleasure to admire your work, Jane!
You've made us love Liverpool and thanks to you, we even visited your beautiful, exciting and welcoming city! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Christi69 (Jan 1, 2009)

Dear Jane, I hope you will some day return to the forum to show us new pictures. You always make us marvel or look another way at familiar things, with your sense of atmosphere and your love of the city and its people! Thanks a lot for the pleasure you offered us!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think we are all terribly sad, but I can understand how you feel you have done what you set out to do. I also think we all thank you for your magnificent artistry, and
fervently hope you will soon return with an inspiration for a new photo thread!!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Taller Better said:


> I think we are all terribly sad, but I can understand how you feel you have done what you set out to do. I also think we all thank you for your magnificent artistry, and
> fervently hope you will soon return with an inspiration for a new photo thread!!


Thanks Greg! I've not been taking as many photos in recent times; certainly not with the same passion and intent, anyway. But I am slowly starting to assemble another collection, and in the new year I may well create a new thread.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Our interest in taking photos ebbs and flows. You will recharge your batteries, and come back to wow us with your artistry! I have no doubt whatsoever!!


----------

